

Google's Lunar X-Prize Gets Real  - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/space/moon-mars/googles-lunar-x-prize-gets-real?click=pm_latest

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2242931>

